# Tethered shooting



## Studio2401 (Jun 15, 2010)

With this beautiful new option in lr3 comes the question: how can we do this without the cables ?
I have seen adverts on Amazon for "wireless" USB.

Any body ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 15, 2010)

There's a gadget called Eye-Fi or something like that which I understand might work.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 15, 2010)

I am told by those who should know that Eye-fi works more like a "Watched Folder" capture than a tethered capture.


----------



## Studio2401 (Jun 16, 2010)

[quote author=RikkFlohr link=topic=1'113.msg685''#msg685'' date=1276641324]
I am told by those who should know that Eye-fi works more like a "Watched Folder" capture than a tethered capture.
[/quote]

Correct, and forgive me for perhaps not being clear enough. 

I am after a device that replaces the USB cable between camera and computer. Moving around with a "cable connected" camera will not last long because the USB connector in the camera is not designed for motion and tension. Same is true for the flash connector: that's why there are wireless flash triggers.

The lr3 feature is too good to leave it to the tabletop and static photography.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like they're coming: http://www.usb.org/developers/wusb/

If you're happy with slow, bulky and expensive, they're here: http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=45'5


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 17, 2010)

You can buy a lot of USB cables and tape for that price, Brad!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, but Moore's Law and all. If there's a market, it'll become a commodity.

We have cellphones with cameras. Can't be too many generations before cameras with cell phones. 'Phone home and tether this to my Lr catalog please.....'

Third thought: Isn't that where Ericsson (and Apple) were originally headed with BlueTooth?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 17, 2010)

Flickr Live?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 18, 2010)

If your wandering about with the camera then is wireless USB tethering much of an advantage over a watched folder and an EyeFi anyway ?


----------

